# 7up White Swimsuit bottle found



## Jbeas31 (Oct 18, 2017)

Greetings all. I have located another White Swimsuit 7up bottle from Joyce Products. Not only located but purchased it off eBay. 

It goes well with my orange Swimsuit girl bottle. 

Most of these pictures have been taken with camera flash on.  The ACL is very grayed out but displays nicely.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 18, 2017)

Mine is not white or Orange but Green like the bottle. Pic below. Far Right, now I gotta check my other ones. LEON.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Oct 19, 2017)

Leon. Most of the 7up swimsuit bottles do not have painted swimsuits. These appear to have only been produced by the Downey-Joyce company and probably only a very limited run. I believe we know of 5 of the white swimsuit bottles and only one of the orange swimsuits. 

Below is a link to a discussion about this when I found the Orange swimsuit bottle a little over a year ago. 

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?686547-Orange-swimsuit-bubble-girl-7up/page7


Forum Member Iggyworf also owns a white swimsuit bottle 
https://www.antique-bottles.net/sho...hn-G-Epping-1941-amp-White-swimsuit-girl-1936


Another thread regarding the White Swimsuit bottles from member JayBeck
https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?456765-Some-unusual-8-bubble-7-Up-bottles


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 19, 2017)

Congrats JBeas31. Now I need to find an orange one.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 19, 2017)

Now I need to find a white one & orange one. But Wonder if any of those were made in Michigan? LEON.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Oct 20, 2017)

iggyworf said:


> Congrats JBeas31. Now I need to find an orange one.



Thanks. Im all for others finding more of the orange and white swimsuit bottles. They are rare for sure. If I had time Id go to Ohio. specifically Norwalk and Columbus area since thats where they were made.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Oct 20, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> Now I need to find a white one & orange one. But Wonder if any of those were made in Michigan? LEON.



It seems that both of these bottles were produced in Norwalk and Columbus Ohio. If you're in Michigan you are much closer to the source. My white swimsuit bottle came from Florence, Kentucky, so it hadnt traveled far from Columbus, Ohio. 

Who knows you might run across one in your area too.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 20, 2017)

I wouldn't mind living in your area. My Parents & Sister live in Northern Alabama. If your in Southern Alabama your in Coke Cola & Pepsi Hutch bottle Territory. I'd love to dig one of those. LEON.


----------

